# FREE online Digital Photography courses



## Dario (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is a great online reference you can use for free.

http://www.shortcourses.com/

They include:

Short Courses - Digital Camera Bookstore
A Short Course in Choosing a Digital Camera
A Short Course in Using Your Digital Camera 
A Short Course on Digital Photography Equipment
A Short Course in Displaying & Sharing Digital Photos
A Short Course in Pixels and Image Sizes
A Short Course in Nature Photography 
Short Courses Digital Camera Pocket Guides
A Short Course in Digital Video 
A Short Course in Editing Digital Photos 
The Digital Darkroom Software Center
Digital Desktop Studio Photography
...and more!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Dario!


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link Dario.


----------



## krose38 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Dario, this is just what I've been looking for.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks !!!!


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 23, 2006)

Great information here, thanks.[]


----------



## MDWine (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent!!![] []


----------



## Bob A (Feb 23, 2006)

Outstanding.  Thanks Dario.  Now if I can only make time to read it.


----------



## rfreeouf (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice find Dario! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Dario.

jim


----------

